# FW Models Discontinued



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From Faeit212:



> * Models Discontinued *
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I kind of expected this, it seemed odd that the forge world fighta was still available considering. 

But the one thing this might indicate is some of the things we will see in the new flyer release. Lightning and Aquila wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Seeing as the Dreadclaw is a part of the new Horus Heresy books, I would presume it will simply be redesigned...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Hopefully it means a plastic lightning some time in the future. Always loved the model but could never justify pulling the trigger on a model that expensive for an army I don't run.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, the old FW Flyrant model disappeared at some point over the last 6 months or a year as well, presumably as it's not really needed any more.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Hopefully it means a plastic lightning some time in the future. Always loved the model but could never justify pulling the trigger on a model that expensive for an army I don't run.


They just brought out a new Lighting model so I wouldn't expect a plastic one.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Odd about the dreadclaw, if it was in the new C:CSM I'd suspect a plastic kit, but no sign

They may be redesigning the dreadclaw to be far less chaos-y and then provide a extra "sprue" of spikey chaos stars and leering gargoyles etc to re-chaos-ify it, that way 1 model can be used for both 30k and 40k games


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

At least we are seeing an old presumption starting to fade. I've heard it said that if FW makes it, don't expect GW to make it. But the Flyrant and Fighta could hopefully be the first of some models switching. It's too bad the Lightning just got a FW redesign but the Aquila might see a plastic redesign.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Barnster said:


> They may be redesigning the dreadclaw to be far less chaos-y and then provide a extra "sprue" of spikey chaos stars and leering gargoyles etc to re-chaos-ify it, that way 1 model can be used for both 30k and 40k games


That would be rather nice. Although I doubt my good lady would be very happy about it :laugh:


----------



## Shady ed (Sep 9, 2010)

Archon Dan said:


> I've heard it said that if FW makes it, don't expect GW to make it.


 
Drop pod, Baneblade, Stompa and more says otherwise.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The Aquila Lander is no longer a thing? This is a good day.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Shady ed said:


> Drop pod, Baneblade, Stompa and more says otherwise.


Exactly. But even after those, people stick to the assumption. Hopefully, the Fighta will open some eyes.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Was the Stompa ever actually made by FW? I know there are add-ons but not entirely resin...right?

The Dreadclaw is one of the oldest models they had. I'd guess the mold ran out. Good thing I already have five...


yes, I have a problem...don't judge ME!!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DeathKlokk said:


> Was the Stompa ever actually made by FW? I know there are add-ons but not entirely resin...right?
> 
> The Dreadclaw is one of the oldest models they had. I'd guess the mold ran out. Good thing I already have five...
> 
> ...


I don't ever recall a FW Stompa....


----------

